# Discouraging rearing and striking out. Very young colt.



## Enfys (24 July 2014)

Oh wise and wonderful people I welcome your opinions, experiences and how you personally  deal with this. 

OK. I have a week old paint colt. All good and healthy, had a thorough MOT from the vet.

Blue eyed Barbie doll of a baby, with Attitude. I have had 3 full brothers and they were donkeys in comparison to this one  

He is very inquisitive, as he should be, but the normal baby nudging and gumming, in his case, is ears pinned and what I can only describe as gnawing on whatever he gets hold of - mare's udder included - poor girl. 
Incredibly independent, he goes where he wants, at warp speed, and I have never heard him utter a sound, to other horses, or his dam . (Ears and eyes checked because I DID wonder )

He will also rear up and box, strike out with his fronts and the, again, normal baby buck when you put a hand on his rump is accompanied by a well aimed, and purposeful kick. He is fine when I have a halter on him (fortunately he already comes and puts his nose out to be haltered  ) but walking about the stall normally you have to be aware of him all the time, it is like having a mini stallion.

So, what do you all do to discourage this? 
His bottom has already connected with a rubber feed bowl - which he then proceeded to kill, not just baby pawing but all out stomping and kneeling on it.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 July 2014)

I have no advice, but I wanted to say that it's nice to hear from you again. 

I hope that you get some advice soon.


----------



## ihatework (24 July 2014)

What is mum doing?


----------



## Fides (24 July 2014)

I'm ashamed to say that when my young colt did that to me my first thought was self preservation and I booted him in the belly  not proud of it but it was an instinctive response and he hasn't done it since. 

Not advice but support as I do feel for you as it's not nice


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (24 July 2014)

Cut him asap, and teach him respect. No fluffy bunny stuff.
Edit: hope dam sorts him out.


----------



## Fides (24 July 2014)

Bonkers2 said:



			Cut him, and teach him respect.
		
Click to expand...

He's a week old foal - that's a way off yet


----------



## Spring Feather (24 July 2014)

Rubber feed bucket is your friend.  Always!  We had one born here who was like yours from day 1.  His owner was terrified of him.  He went up at me once but I had trusty rubber bucket with me and I gave him the fright of his life and he never did it again to me.  He is now 2 years old and is a very quiet, easy going chap now, so there is always light at the end of the tunnel for these outrageously spunky youngsters


----------



## Fides (24 July 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			Rubber feed bucket is your friend.  Always!  We had one born here who was like yours from day 1.  His owner was terrified of him.  He went up at me once but I had trusty rubber bucket with me and I gave him the fright of his life and he never did it again to me.  He is now 2 years old and is a very quiet, easy going chap now, so there is always light at the end of the tunnel for these outrageously spunky youngsters 

Click to expand...

In the OP - he kills rubber feed buckets


----------



## Spring Feather (24 July 2014)

Fides said:



			In the OP - he kills rubber feed buckets 

Click to expand...

And presumably the OP must have thrown the rubber feed bucket at him hence him being able to 'kill' the bucket.  I did read Enfys' post.  

Enfys you need to hold on to your rubber feed bucket and swat him with it.  Do you have a British skipping out bucket with the rubber handles on it?  Those are the ones you need, not the silly round ones we have over here.


----------



## Spring Feather (24 July 2014)

Oh and I meant to add;  having seen the photos of him running around like a loon (in such a delightful fashion, he is gorgeous!) with Robin by his side allowing him to do all of this without reprimand, I would give him a yoga ball and a traffic cone to play with and try to channel his exuberance elsewhere


----------



## Dry Rot (24 July 2014)

When he is older, pop him in with a mannerly stallion. Nothing quite like it for putting young colts in their place!


----------



## Alec Swan (25 July 2014)

When it comes to teaching bolshy foals,  manners,  it's all a matter of timing,  when we wallop them.  If we do it in a way of retaliation,  then the moment is lost.  The foal (or horse for that matter),  needs to walk in to a wall.  He needs to decide what he's going to do,  start the process and then find that (entirely through his own actions),  he's wearing a headcollar across his arse.  With the timing correct,  he may try a second time,  just to check,  so be ready,  but after that,  you've done what his mother should have done!

Manners are easily taught,  but it's all in the timing!  Me?  I love the battle of wills!

Alec.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 July 2014)

Boys, who would have them !  Rubber trug, big one should keep you safe.  He will grow out of it, nuts off asap and strict goal posts.


----------



## _GG_ (25 July 2014)

Unleash holy hell at him the moment he does something...be always ready as, as Alec says, it can't be with anger or retaliation, it has to be an immediate consequence that he can understand. You've bred others Enfys...you know what you're doing, but...with this one, if he gives you an 5/10 action...go back with a 10/10 reaction for him. Leave him in no doubt whatsoever that what he did will cause him unpleasantness. Rubber bucket...hand, side of foot...so long as you can't actually hurt him...he needs to be taught asap. Agree re nuts asap after they drop. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Buddy'sMum (25 July 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Boys, who would have them !  Rubber trug, big one should keep you safe.  He will grow out of it, nuts off asap and strict goal posts.
		
Click to expand...

LOL...my now saintly 3-year old had a few run ins with a rubber feed skip. His dam let him walk all over her, think the best thing I did was to turn them out with the rest of the herd.


----------



## Maesfen (25 July 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Unleash holy hell at him the moment he does something...be always ready as, as Alec says, it can't be with anger or retaliation, it has to be an immediate consequence that he can understand. You've bred others Enfys...you know what you're doing, but...with this one, if he gives you an 5/10 action...go back with a 10/10 reaction for him. Leave him in no doubt whatsoever that what he did will cause him unpleasantness. Rubber bucket...hand, side of foot...so long as you can't actually hurt him...he needs to be taught asap. Agree re nuts asap after they drop. 

Good luck xx
		
Click to expand...

This most definitely.  Never go in to him without something you can use on him whether that be a skip, a rope even a headcollar or trusty blue pipe if you need to use it, no good if it's outside the box, it would be too late.  He needs the fright of his life every time he tries something.  When you do start leading him always have a bit of blue pipe you can put across his chest if he tries to go up or box.  Never ever let him get away with it.  It might sound harsh but not only is it your safety but his future life that is in the balance.

Lovely to have you back too.


----------



## Alec Swan (25 July 2014)

Maesfen said:



			........

Lovely to have you back too.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!!

Alec.


----------



## PorkChop (25 July 2014)

We had a pony colt that was like this - one day my husband quietly caught hold of his front feet when he was in the air, held them for about ten seconds - unconventional, but it worked


----------



## Enfys (26 July 2014)

Thank you, it IS nice to be back. HHO hasn't let me on for so long   and Thank you all for your advice, as always. 

I do hasten to add that his dam is forever spitting hair out of her teeth, she  takes no messing from him, he is the very devil, he'll turn and boot her. 

He boxed me again this evening and this time I did have a feed bowl with me (sorry Robin, I didn't really intend to chuck your food everywhere  ) he looked really offended then turned around and bloody well backed up to me - so he got whopped again, the little ****** came back as nice as pie for a neck scratch.  He's as good as gold when he has his halter on and he is ridiculously good with that already, he sees it in my hand and he is with me sticking his nose out for it, funny little ******. 


MF, nooooo, no trugs with handles, only those TSC rubber feedbowls.  

I do agree that he needs something to take out his energy on, Walmart tomorrow for a ball and whatever else I can find for him I think. Unfortunately I don't have any suitable companions for him, my other youngsters are 2 and 3 year olds so they are no good at all, Charley the mini would be perfect but Robin (his dam) hates Charley and would kick him into next week  

I have banned anyone else from even going near him (not so easy being on a livery yard - even if it is mine) people just HAVE to touch, even when I have notices on gates and boards saying please don't, I have even explained why. I don't want him chomping on someone, rearing or kicking and getting tangled in the gate, or learning that he can back people off when the pony patters shriek and leap back because he isn't as cuddly as they thought. 

I might put some photos up for those that haven't seen him, another yellow one. Officially he is called Eagle, unofficially my husband has named him The ***** Hawk


----------



## Enfys (26 July 2014)

Thank you, it IS nice to be back. HHO hasn't let me on for so long   and Thank you all for your advice, as always. 

I do hasten to add that his dam is forever spitting hair out of her teeth, she  takes no messing from him, he is the very devil, he'll turn and boot her. 

He boxed me again this evening and this time I did have a feed bowl with me (sorry Robin, I didn't really intend to chuck your food everywhere  ) he looked really offended then turned around and bloody well backed up to me - so he got whopped again, the little ****** came back as nice as pie for a neck scratch.  He's as good as gold when he has his halter on and he is ridiculously good with that already, he sees it in my hand and he is with me sticking his nose out for it, funny little ******. 


MF, nooooo, no trugs with handles, only those TSC rubber feedbowls.  

I do agree that he needs something to take out his energy on, Walmart tomorrow for a ball and whatever else I can find for him I think. Unfortunately I don't have any suitable companions for him, my other youngsters are 2 and 3 year olds so they are no good at all, Charley the mini would be perfect but Robin (his dam) hates Charley and would kick him into next week  

I have banned anyone else from even going near him (not so easy being on a livery yard - even if it is mine) people just HAVE to touch, even when I have notices on gates and boards saying please don't, I have even explained why. I don't want him chomping on someone, rearing or kicking and getting tangled in the gate, or learning that he can back people off when the pony patters shriek and leap back because he isn't as cuddly as they thought. 

I might put some photos up for those that haven't seen him, another yellow one. Officially he is called Eagle, unofficially my husband has named him The ***** Hawk


----------



## Enfys (26 July 2014)

Oh for Goodness sake :/ First it won't reply at all, then it double replies and now how the heck does one put a photo on? 

Where has that gone? Pah.


----------



## Enfys (26 July 2014)

Photos here :  http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...-yellow-colt&p=12551703&posted=1#post12551703


(I think) 

I wish there was a like button, you all talk so much sense, and not one of you has told me to leave him alone to be a foal for the next three years


----------



## Maesfen (26 July 2014)

Yes it worked but I still use the trusty old Photobucket and the IMG code if I can.

So well named, he has the 'look' of eagles! Hard to describe but once you've seen it, the charisma, the arrogance, the you are my slaves and I'll never let you forget it look, you always recognize it! Can totally see why he has an attitude problem, he was born with little horns on, it's written all over him!  He's stunning though and he knows it.

PS: if your thread wasn't in here but in Tack Room, yes, you'd probably get the Little Pink Pony replies but mostly, in here, we've all been there to some degree and all realize if you want a decent animal that is manageable by people then early discipline is a must otherwise he'll be heading for a can; far better to do it now while they're small  and their brain hasn't cottoned on how easy it is to scare you (others I meant) than wait until he's a big powerful teenager when it's so much harder and you have to be even harder - bit like children really!


----------



## _GG_ (26 July 2014)

Maesfen said:



			Yes it worked but I still use the trusty old Photobucket and the IMG code if I can.

So well named, he has the 'look' of eagles! Hard to describe but once you've seen it, the charisma, the arrogance, the you are my slaves and I'll never let you forget it look, you always recognize it! Can totally see why he has an attitude problem, he was born with little horns on, it's written all over him!  He's stunning though and he knows it.

PS: if your thread wasn't in here but in Tack Room, yes, you'd probably get the Little Pink Pony replies but mostly, in here, we've all been there to some degree and all realize if you want a decent animal that is manageable by people then early discipline is a must otherwise he'll be heading for a can; far better to do it now while they're small  and their brain hasn't cottoned on how easy it is to scare you (others I meant) than wait until he's a big powerful teenager when it's so much harder and you have to be even harder - bit like children really!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, yep, yep. Agree wholeheartedly with all of the above. 

He is absolutely stunning, he knows it and definitely going to be a little devil, lol. I LOVE foals with attitude like this because they tend to make the best horses IMO, for what I like anyway. It's a very fine line though between too much attitude and losing it alltogether but I have a feeling you'll get that right Enfys 

Yep, he's gorgeous and I'll expect him to be delivered after weaning ok. He can live in the garden


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 July 2014)

I might even think of showing him!............... they are spectacular!


----------



## TheresaW (26 July 2014)

Can't offer any advice, as a no real experience of babies, but he is beautiful.  Looks a lot like his mum, one of my favourite HHO horses.


----------



## Donnie Darco (26 July 2014)

Sorry nothing too add either other than good to see you back Enfys!!

Good too see Robin too 

DDx


----------

